

I live in the near future - rotub
http://www.rotub.me/blog/pebble-and-smartwatches.html

======
krapp
We are all interested in the future, for that is where you and I are going to
spend the rest of our lives.

------
lutusp
So do I. At least I will be, any minute now.

------
rotub
Welcome to the wooooorld of tomorrowww.

